
Best and worst dashboards from movies and TV - nihe
https://community.geckoboard.com/t/best-and-worst-dashboards-from-movies-and-tv/64
======
mimixco
Jurassic World absolutely wins for best UI dashboards in a movie, ever.
(Jurassic World Evolution, the video game, does a nice job of emulating them,
too.)

